# Capt. Nathan Heads to Fort Worth, TX; Texas Trophy Hunters Extravaganza 8/9-8/11/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Folks we are heading up to Fort Worth to get ready for the Texas Trophy Hunters Extravaganza, August 9-11th at the Fort Worth Convention Center.

Stop by and see us at booth #883, weâ€™ve got a little something for every outdoor enthusiast. Wading artificial, Port Mansfield Trophy Trout Packages, Sight Casting, Bull Red trips, Fish â€˜n Gig Packages, Navigation Trips for Seadrift/POC, and Whitetail Deer Hunts.

We even have dog training. From our AB Kennels business. From Basic Obedience to Finished Dogs, and Shed Antler training. 

Stop on by, you wonâ€™t be disappointed!
Show hours are:
Friday 3:00pm â€“8:00pm
Saturday 9:00am â€“7:00pm
Sunday 10:00am â€“5:00pm


This trout was caught on our Port Mansfield Trophy Trout Trips 2019.


----------



## symmranch (Jul 16, 2016)

Capt Nathan, you going to be in San Antonio this weekend for Texas Trophy Hunters Expo?


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

yes we will, booth #1108


----------

